# Bad *** Slingshots



## Venom Outdoor (Aug 22, 2013)

Venom Outdoor is now a dealer for Bad *** Slingshots. These are ideal for bowhunters looking for a challenge!

Visit visit www.venomoutdoor.com for more details and to order yours today!! (The filter is not allowing me to paste the direct link)

Check out a video on how they shoot here! https://www.facebook.com/pages/Venom-Outdoor/174398896066096?ref=hl Give us a "Like"


----------

